# Slightly weird girl with waaaay too many piercings and a split tongue



## Darla (Mar 27, 2009)

Hmmmmmmm?? what do you think. (no not porn)

Link here


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 27, 2009)

That's extremely disturbing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have seen someone with a forked tongue with lotsa piercings before which is a out of the ordinary...but wtf is up with the fangs? Someone's been reading too much twilight. lol


----------



## Maysie (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, I'll NEVER understand why someone would do that to their tongue! Piercings, okay...but slicing your tongue in half? *shudder*


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 27, 2009)

I would imagine that the fangs make certain "activities" awfully hard, if not impossible....


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 27, 2009)

Those piercings are alright compared to the other stuff, split tongue? fangs? ew


----------



## candygalore (Mar 27, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhh my wtf is wrong with this girl first time in my life i see a split tonge that is just not rigth and those vampire teeth is creepy i don't think im goin to be able to sleep tonigth im goin to have nigth mares.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 27, 2009)

eeeeeeeeeeew!!! thats so gross!


----------



## monkeey (Jun 5, 2009)

OMG, that's disgusting!


----------



## Anthea (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh how lovely err NOT!!!!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 5, 2009)

She has nice lips though. lol


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll laugh when she's 44 and with 2 kids in middle school


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

all that comes to mind is interesting.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh! *cringe*


----------



## Confused (Jul 16, 2009)

that's sick


----------



## lily-rose (Jul 25, 2009)

uh! wtf..SICK!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 25, 2009)

random. I wonder if you can have the tongue sewn back together if she regrets it when she's older?


----------



## Angels_Decay (Jul 25, 2009)

ROFLAO!!!! Thats awesome LOL

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif random. I wonder if you can have the tongue sewn back together if she regrets it when she's older? Probably, they can do just about anything these days.


----------



## SarMoon (Jul 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Confused* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's sick More than sick

eeeeeeeeeew


----------



## mollydolly (Jul 27, 2009)

i think the split tounge thing grows back together on it's own and can't stay like that. so it's not permanent really. but still, seemss like it would hurt :[ alottt.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a huge fan of most piercings but the tongue creeps me out for some reason.


----------



## Chaeli (Jul 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll laugh when she's 44 and with 2 kids in middle school The probabilty of her even existing past thirty is very much on the low end. There is something utterly disturbing about that particular person. Like do not accept any drinks from her. Brrr


----------



## missmignonne (Aug 4, 2009)

I guess it's just me but i could see myself hanging out with her. Guess i'm weirder than I previously imagined.


----------



## mebs786 (Aug 9, 2009)

I just can't understand why someone would do that to their tongue... It looks disgusting and it's very disturbing seeing that...


----------



## empressdianna (Aug 12, 2009)

Eww... I was cringing the whole time. You know what, that lizard guy has a split tongue too.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 12, 2009)

woo for piercings but the tounge is a bit far. i mean seriously, WHO would have that done?


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Chaeli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Like do not accept any drinks from her. Brrr But, if I do, she could give me a roofie, and it would be interesting to say the least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Jeremyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But, if I do, she could give me a roofie, and it would be interesting to say the least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You sound hopeful lol


----------



## Sangiovese (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, it was weird as hell, yet I can't help but feel kind of curious about what she could do with that tongue *ahem*


----------



## arleene (Aug 14, 2009)

Gruesome!


----------



## guesss (Aug 18, 2009)

ewww nastyyyy!


----------

